# Repair to fly screens and blinds



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi All, I've just had my blinds and fly screens repaired on AUTOTRAIL APACHIE 700
I've stronger fly screen nets and total blackout blinds, A great job done by D&S Blinds 
If you need your doing, you need to take your blind apart and give him the 2 rollers

His Email [email protected] or www.kcblinds.co.uk 0161 339 5755

hope this will help someone

Phil & Anne


----------

